# Slumlords AR ride



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

We are loaded up and headed out for AR in the morning. Gonna have a good time.See you there BigP:rockn:








http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/1292/loadedup.jpg


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yep. im ready too.









see yall tommorow night. gotta work tommorow =( =(


----------

